# بالنسبة لامتحان السكة الحديد



## عبد المنعم البواب (27 مارس 2009)

الامتحان مكون من 3 اختبارات كلها شفوية
1. لغة انجليزية
2. اسئلة تخصصية حسب الوظيفة المقدم لها و الناس اللي مقدمين على مهندس اشارات
هتسألوا في مادة DSP
3.حوار شخصي

و بالتوفيق للجميع
و ان شاء الله اي معلومات هتوصل هنعرفكم

منقول من جروب نقابة المهندسين ببورسعيد علي الفيس بوك Nekaba PortSaid  

تحياتي


----------



## منة محمود (22 يناير 2013)

عبد المنعم البواب قال:


> الامتحان مكون من 3 اختبارات كلها شفوية
> 1. لغة انجليزية
> 2. اسئلة تخصصية حسب الوظيفة المقدم لها و الناس اللي مقدمين على مهندس اشارات
> هتسألوا في مادة DSP
> ...



لو سمحت انا مهندسة الكترونيات عاوزة اعرف لو هشتغل فالسكة الحديد هشتغل ايه بالضبط ؟؟ و ايه الاسئلة اللي هتسألها ؟ظ و نوع الحوار الشخصي ؟؟


----------



## abdoalaa (25 مارس 2013)

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة لو فى حد دخل امتحان السكة الحديد مدنى يعرفنا نوع الاسئلة


----------



## abdoalaa (25 مارس 2013)

يا جماعة انا عندى بكرة امتحان سكة حديد مدنى يا ريت حد يعرفنى نوعية الاسئلة ضروررى


----------

